# How many of you struggle with heels?



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

I was reading the 'trend alert' thread about marjane shoes that Daeron posted, and I noticed that quite a lot of you seemed to bemoan the fact that walking in high heels is so hard. Which got me thinking - how many of you actually find it difficult? how come there isn't a class in it at high school?

AND how did you learn if you DON'T have problems with heels?

I don't have a problem with heels unless they're not the right size but a lot of my friends seem to find it really, really hard. I think it's because they walk like they're wearing flat shoes. So,here is/was my walking technique:

thrust the hip forward of the foot I'm lifting (twist it forward on an angle)and bend the knee a little, and always put your toe/the front of your foot down first. It means that you're using your hips to balance and so you do wriggle your bum a little, LOL.

I think that's how I learnt? I actually used to walk up and down the kitchen in my mum's heels when I was little so I've had experience since I was around 4 years old, HAHA


----------



## KellyB (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wear them. I look like a dork and there is nothing sexy about the way I walk in them. I can get away with low heels on boots but other than that forget it.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 29, 2007)

I only have problems if they are not the right size, or kill my feet, other than that, it's very easy for me.

I didn't "learn" per se. I am a gymnast and cheerleader, so I am used to having my center of gravity shifted, and even the slightest shift for others can throw them off. I started wearing heels when I was around seven, not legit heels, but high enough for a seven year old!

People who don't learn the difference between walking in heels and flats, and who have bad posture, will ultimately have a problem!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't have a problem wearing heels. I wear them almost everyday!




I can even run up stairs in them. lol.

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only have problems if they are not the right size, or kill my feet, other than that, it's very easy for me.
I didn't "learn" per se. I am a gymnast and cheerleader, so I am used to having my center of gravity shifted, and even the slightest shift for others can throw them off. I started wearing heels when I was around seven, not legit heels, but high enough for a seven year old!

People who don't learn the difference between walking in heels and flats, and who have bad posture, will ultimately have a problem!

I never thought of that! I was a gymnast for 9 years. I wonder if that ever played a role in helping me walk in heels? Interesting!


----------



## Saje (Oct 29, 2007)

I said it before, I will say it again - THE STOMP!

Posture definitely helps - and yes absolutely the fact that people need to learn the difference between walking in heels and flats.

The stomp is great (watch runway models or ANTM). None of that heel down first - thats how people trip! Putting the whole sole down is the best way to get a sexy heel walk.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wear them either. I don't want to break my only good ankle!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 29, 2007)

I is well don't have problems with heel shoes wearing since i was 16


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm getting better! i've been wearing my thin wedges around a lot, so i wanna move up to heels, but i need COMFY ones.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 29, 2007)

well... i love heels and have more heels than flats. BUT some heels I can walk in great, and the others not so much. I need to really perfect walking in heels because I love them.


----------



## Karren (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wear them. I look like a dork and there is nothing sexy about the way I walk in them. I can get away with low heels on boots but other than that forget it. LOL That's too funny, Kelly!! There are lot of women at work that continue to wear heels and some of them just can't get around without wobbling and their arms flying.... 
I've never ever had a problem with heels up to say 4".... have a good sized collection too... Figure it's all the ice hockey I've played!! Build up those ankles!! lol My wife can't walk in even 1" heels....


----------



## MindySue (Oct 29, 2007)

It isnt hard..but it sure hurts if you're going anywhere at all, even across the street..haha


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't wear heels at all. I'd look stupid fumbling around and falling all over the place. My feet were not meant for heels.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have no problem wearing heels but I prefer the thicker heels so I have more balance. Now, when they are really high and the heel is really thin I struggle a bit more because I feel like I am on the tips of my toes.

I use to wear heels all the time even to school, Now I have been wearing more sneakers and flats. But it really is so much more comfy to be in flats especially when you have to walk long distances


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't have problems with heels at all, as long as it's it's my size and not wearing it for a long distance walk because it'll hurt my back.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't wear them at all. Only once in a blue moon will I wear my high wedged ones.

With practice I can wear them, but I find them so uncomfortable and I have wide feet so finding a pair that looks nice and fits is unbearable so I don't bother. One day I'll concur them... since I really love how it looks.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, so freakin' complex!!

i'll stick to flats forever.

I have so much trouble walking in heels, i walk so slow.


----------



## ThicklikeMAC (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a hard time walking in them.I always think I'm gonna fall


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 29, 2007)

guilty.

it took a long time for me to walk in heels.

now i can for like 15-20min. before my feet kill me.

i dont understand how girls can go shopping in them, cause i deffently cant.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

lol depends on the heels as to if I could go shopping in them.. I wonder if being a gymnast really DOES make a difference because I did gymnastics for ages when I was younger.. hmm.. an interesting thought


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol depends on the heels as to if I could go shopping in them.. I wonder if being a gymnast really DOES make a difference because I did gymnastics for ages when I was younger.. hmm.. an interesting thought Lol, yes I find it interesting too!I didn't do gymnastic, but I did Aerobics and dance a LOT when I was teen.

No one really taught me how to wear heels before though, it just happened lol.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 29, 2007)

I wear heels daily so it doesn't bother me at all

The best way to do it IMO is walk as if you're on your tippy toes


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've tried the heels and really cant find a comfy pair. I can wear them for about an hour and then it's back to my flats. Plus being 5"11, I really don't want to stand out too much.


----------



## Nox (Oct 30, 2007)

You know how everyone has their own style of walking?

This determines how well you walk in high heels. Some ladies' natural walking style is contradictory to how one should walk in heels. For that kind of situation, it's going to take corrective strengthening and practice to get all the tendons and ligaments molded for that kind of shoe while walking.

I don't have problems in heels. Never did. Although, as a toddler I've had plenty of practice... in Mommy's heels, LOL.

Originally Posted by *Beth3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried the heels and really cant find a comfy pair. I can wear them for about an hour and then it's back to my flats. Plus being 5"11, I really don't want to stand out too much. ^ If I wear heels, and you wear flats, I will be a couple inches taller than you. Just stand next to me, LOL. That should make you feel a little smaller.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ If I wear heels, and you wear flats, I will be a couple inches taller than you. Just stand next to me, LOL. That should make you feel a little smaller. OK, that should help me out.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 30, 2007)

I do pretty well, but I have one pair that I love that just hurt my feet too much.


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 30, 2007)

I used to pretend to wear heels and walk around on my tippy toes all the time when I was kid too! lol



So that's probably why when my feet grew to a size ten when I was older and all I wanted to wear was heels to make the footprint smaller, I hardly ever had any problems (and still don't, even when I'm tired and hubby sometimes has to half-carry me to our car-- don't ask



). Anyways, I was a ballroom dancer and instructor for 3 years, so that meant some days I was dancing in 3-inch heels for upwards of 8 hours a day--straight! So I think I've got the heels thing down


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't find it too difficult to walk in high heels. My main problem is walking for long hours in them. I literally cannot tolerate the pain in the ball of my foot - I once felt like fainting because the pain was so bad (thanks to a sky high pair of stilettos!).


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2007)

oh man one new years we walked a lot further than I was expecting.. my feet were almost bleeding when I got home. Ever since I don't really have a problem with heels being uncomfortable


----------



## Karren (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *miss_cherie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't find it too difficult to walk in high heels. My main problem is walking for long hours in them. I literally cannot tolerate the pain in the ball of my foot - I once felt like fainting because the pain was so bad (thanks to a sky high pair of stilettos!). I started having ball pain a few years ago especially when I wore my mining boots or my high heeled boots and went to a foot doctor and they made a custom orthonic insole for my shoes.. Pain went away!! Not cheap... $280 but my insurance covered it..


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 3, 2007)

The only problem I have with heels is finding comfortable ones that don't hurt my toes.


----------



## colormeup (Nov 4, 2007)

My struggle with heels is finding any. I'd like my jeans to hang over my ankle not bunch up, besides I need some for my skinny jeans. I've been trying for ages to find some generic heels that aren't overly girly. Not difficult you say? It is when your a size 11. Why do all the cool shoes stop at size 10? ArgH! *rant* Why don't they make heels for guys? Morons. Yeah I'm so glad someone was telepathic and just knew that my gender would determine what my fashion taste would be. *end rant* Sorry about that.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So,here is/was my walking technique:
thrust the hip forward of the foot I'm lifting (twist it forward on an angle)and bend the knee a little, and always put your toe/the front of your foot down first. It means that you're using your hips to balance and so you do wriggle your bum a little, LOL.

Why do you think they have heels for women? They became womens fashion as they force the breast out and cause her hips to sway when she walks.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 4, 2007)

I Love wearing heels and have no problem at all walking in them providing the shoe fits properly. Last night I was out with friends and I wore 3.5 - 4" peep toes and had them on for 9 hours and at the end of the night I had a 1km walk back to my vehicle at 3.30am, my feet were only just starting to feel them. BTW I only get to wear them once evey other week, i'm not in them all the time.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a difficult time walking in heels.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 4, 2007)

I usually pick the hot sexy looking shoes that hurt so bad!!


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't wear them at all. Only once in a blue moon will I wear my high wedged ones.
With practice I can wear them, but I find them so uncomfortable and I have wide feet so finding a pair that looks nice and fits is unbearable so I don't bother. One day I'll concur them... since I really love how it looks.

Ditto! I have wide feet too, and its hard to find a pair that fit. Most are so narrow. Providing I can find a pair that fit, I can handle a heel up to 3 inches, no prob. But with my Halloween costume, my boots had 5 inch heels, and that only worked for about 4 hours, then I had to stop the insanity and run around in some socks! LOL


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 4, 2007)

I can walk in them ok, but they really hurt my feet. I prefer wedges.


----------



## Msmia (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the great tips ladies. I wear up to 3 inches fine, it is just the taller ones I struggle with.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 5, 2007)

when I wear high heels, the heels themselves do not bother me, what is the worst is squeezing my foot into a narrow shoe - usually high heel shoes have slim shape, which is very unhealthy for a foot... and high heel also makes the weight go to the front of the shoe which makes the squeeze even worse


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 5, 2007)

I too am a former gymnast. My mom bought me wedges when I was young so walking in heels was never a problem for me.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when I wear high heels, the heels themselves do not bother me, what is the worst is squeezing my foot into a narrow shoe - usually high heel shoes have slim shape, which is very unhealthy for a foot... and high heel also makes the weight go to the front of the shoe which makes the squeeze even worse



I'd love to know where you find narrow shoes, because the ones I think are narrow, are never narrow enough LOL!


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't walk in heels very well. I have really wide feet which makes it hard to find any shoes to fit but heels are usually even narrower than normal shoes so I usually just live in trainers.

However I can handle platforms. I have a pair of 5 inch platforms which are sort of square shaped at the front and they are so comfortable and easy to walk in.

I was a bridesmaid this year and I had to wear high heels so I was walking around the house practising so I didn't fall over on the day lol


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to know where you find narrow shoes, because the ones I think are narrow, are never narrow enough LOL! hehehe, maybe my feet are extra wide




whenever I find a cute high heel shoe, I feel like my toes are all squeezed in!


----------



## JennyMcL (Nov 5, 2007)

I was just watching an old Bing Crosby/ Ingrid Begrman movie called The Bells of Saint Mary's. In it, the girls were walking in heels for the first time at graduation. I guess learning it as a guy and learning it as an adult made things a bit different for me, but I honestly never had any trouble except for a couple of very awkward hours. I do walk heel to toe. I found keeping my calf muscles tight helps. I practiced with music and a I practiced on a treadmill. The girls found a video on youtube that helped. I guess like anything it takes practice.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 6, 2007)

I found this really cute video on how to walk in high heels on VideoJug. Take a look.

How To Walk In High Heels (Beauty &amp; Style: Shoes)


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2007)

lol. I love videojug!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 6, 2007)

A Great video !* Love Beyonce*


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

This is hilarious!


----------



## JennyMcL (Nov 6, 2007)

That wasn't the video I learned from, but it was awfully close lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to know where you find narrow shoes, because the ones I think are narrow, are never narrow enough LOL! Ha ha, me too!!!
It's so hard to find narrow shoes...





And heels do kill my back after a while. Mummy did try teaching me, didn't work tho...

It's weird cuz I did track so the whole on yr toe thing should come naturally, rite? No... Not with my feet. BOOOO!!!!!


----------



## thevampireneko (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a model and I have problems with heels! I really hate them, but they are a necessary evil.


----------



## margaritas (Nov 7, 2007)

I've never had a problem with heels but I rarely wear them.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't...If I could wear heels all the time, I would....

Unfortunately, I sprained my ankle early in the year and cannot do so... i compromise by alternating stilletos, flats, kitten heels and wedges...


----------



## chocolatesweeti (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to put heel cushions in all my pumps... espcially cheaper ones. It's like the cheaper they are the more they hurt! The most comfortable pumps I've worn are BCBGirls. Can actually stand walking around in them for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

I truly love high heels. I need them because I am so frickkin short!!! Practice walking in them at home before you go out--it does take some practice.


----------



## justdragmedown (Nov 8, 2007)

well at my job i have to wear heels so I better get used to standing for long hours &gt;.&lt;


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

I love heels and have been wearing them since I was 12. Except for the very highest heels (over 4 inches), I've never had any problems as long as they fit well.

I also think that most heels over 4 inches really don't look all that great. I've seen recent pictures of Gwyneth Paltrow in 5 inch heels and...I'm just not getting it. There's a line between glamorous and trashy and to me, heels that are too high cross it.


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I am trying to get used to wearing heels now that I am working full time!


----------



## TxKimberly (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never had the slightest bit of trouble walking in heels. I always found those movies and TV shows that show a girl stumbling around on heels for the first time to be kind of campy and silly.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have a problem wearing heels. I wear them almost everyday!



I can even run up stairs in them. lol. Same here! 
I can't remember how I learned though. Just started wearing them in Jr high and wore them ever since.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm working on getting my feet used to wearing them. I'm a huge fan of the 4"ers so my feet usually kill me after about 30 minutes. I just bought some 3" ones last weekend so I'm going to start wearing them to work to get my feet used to wearing them for long periods of time. I do fine in wedges though..but of course I like the stilettos. haha


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never had a problem with heels.

Whenever I buy a new pair I wear them around the house with socks on to get my feet used to them first. I don't wear them out with socks on though.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't wear them because of how tall I already am but I've walked in a pair before to see if I could and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont find walking in heals hard if the shoe fits properly, (proboably because when i run i tend to run on my toes so it is a semi natural foot position for me) but i do find them uncomfortable as in the ball of my foot eventually starts to hurt and i tend to get blisters more offten


----------



## shelley s. (Oct 8, 2008)

I never really had much trouble walking in heels, my biggest issue is any heel hurts me feet over time. some more than others, but any heel hurts my feet. haha so for me, it wasnt necessarily practice wearing/walking in the heels, it was getting used to looking normal while in pain or with numb feet haha

I just say practice practice practice, it does seem easier to start with a wedge first or a thicker heel. Really a lot of it is just looking graceful so you want to have a good center of balance, so the stronger the foundation to start with I say the better


----------



## TrustTheProcess (Oct 8, 2008)

i can't wear heels, i'll stick to my flat adidas classics


----------



## Roxie (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have problems with wearing heels, but I remember when I was 7 or somewhere around that age and I started wearing heels. My anckles would be killing me later!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 9, 2008)

Heels looks great but sadly I cant tolerate it. Whenever I buy one and wear it for a day, when I get home I always have a sore feet and just display it on my rack.


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wear them all the time ..


----------



## Lucy (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have problems with wearing heels, but I remember when I was 7 or somewhere around that age and I started wearing heels. My anckles would be killing me later!



you started young! lol
i don't have a problem with walking in them as long as i go slowly, i can't get any sort of speed if they're over and inch/inch and a half. my main problem is i find them sooo uncomfortable, the balls of my feet are in constant agony if i'm doing any serious walking, and often flare up and blister which isn't very pleasant!

i usually stick to flats or quite low heels.


----------



## classylass (Oct 15, 2008)

i learned because my grandma gave me a reallyy tall pair wen i was in about fifth grade. my mom laughed and said i would brake my ankle in them sooooo i HAD to prove her wrong..i would walk around the house in them. then in high school wen i became a freshmen i bought a pair of high wedges. thats reallyy wen i learned how to walk in them...i would wear them everydayy. but in my personal opinion i dont think you should ever EVER put your toe down first. its heel toe heel toe. if you put your toes down first..all your weight goes straight to the ball of your foot. and they start hurting faster and they hurt more. i know it sounds scary to put the high heel down before the toe but once you get the hang of it..its so much better. thats why buying a pair of wedges and learning to walk heel toe will help you cuz you wont be starting out putting the high heel part down first.

but at my school iwas made fun of for the way i walked in school because they said i walked like a model.. and its cuz i wore heels now wahtever i walk in i walk heel toe and it makes you have better posture.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 15, 2008)

The higher the heel the better I walk. I love my flats but I love my heels more.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 22, 2008)

_never wear heels , always in flat shoes thats me!_


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh I dont seem to have any trouble walking in heels I dont tend to wear them all day or walk too far though..


----------

